# Dara Letter to POTUS



## ZepFan (Nov 26, 2018)

I have to give him credit here. No matter what one thinks of what DC should or should not do, if they are going to pass a bill that aims to give relief to people, then gig economy workers should not be left out.

https://blogadmin.uberinternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/UberLetter.pdf


----------



## Uberx24 (Mar 14, 2017)

Dara is a POS, didn't he came out a few days ago saying he is sitting in a pile of cash to get thru this(10 billion), who he thinks made all that money for him, his fuber slaves, now he's looking at the government to bail us out, while he keep all the profit?? Gtfo..


----------



## MrChristopherK (Feb 14, 2017)

If Uber took even just 1 of those Billion$ it has and divided it by 3 Million Drivers, we would all get $333 of grocery money...


----------



## FlyingFortress (Apr 20, 2016)

ZepFan, for me, you're being a bit too generous in your analysis of DARA's public relations letter. It's clear to me that what he's written, while neat and slick, remains totally self-serving. Uber's only concern here, from a hard, actual dollars and cents point of view is maintaining his distance and any responsibility from having to share their existing windfall of cash, earned on our backs, with the suffering driver corps. (Compensating drivers for an undisclosed and "variable" amount once they're infected and have jumped through hoops to prove it, is laughable).

Dara is feigning a position of corporate responsibility while hoping to deflect any suggestion that HE MIGHT, say, send all drivers the check for $1200. THAT would get my attention and, beyond his slick words, convince me that he was trying.

Instead, here, he tries to throw the decade-long legacy of Uber's corporate malfeasance onto the government who is now, also in the media's crosshairs. No, UBER continues to own its decade-long abuse of drivers. But nice try, Dara.

But Dara is effective in resurrecting his quest for a third category of worker/corporate relationships where driver flexibility is maintained, while the corporation continues to distance itself from fair and equitable driver compensation. The Coronavirus crisis is a real crisis and as might be expected, UBER will not let a good crisis go to waste. OMG, we're not stupid.

Dara continues to skirt any direct connection between the $billions in cash that he has on hand today with any idea of sharing any of it to immediately help alleviate his drivers' pain. This cash retention policy would immediately appeal to the shareholders. To me, this is unconscionable And makes the letter an insult to our intelligence.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh my God!!!

The arrogance.
What this letter says is that the federal government should immediately treat starving drivers as "employees" and not contractors. (Because we are not really contractors and we are completely thrown under the bus by not being eligible for either "employee federal/state help" or "contractor/business" federal/state help).
But Please, Please, Please!! do not call us employees and don't call Uber a transportation company, because that would be detrimental to "our business model" and the stockholders.

The hypocrisy and repugnance.
Most of the letter is a plea not to regulate Uber and call it what it really is.
And the government should bail out drivers while Uber keeps its cash in profound emergency.

They keep on calling their $400 one time payment to a driver who has a disease that might kill him and got it from work "a 14 financial assistance package".
The goal is to get us to tell Uber we are infected and need to be deactivated.
Because if we do not tell Uber we are each a dozen lawsuits waiting to happen.


----------



## FlyingFortress (Apr 20, 2016)

Cigars said:


> Oh my God!!!
> 
> The arrogance.
> What this letter says is that the federal government should immediately treat starving drivers as "employees" and not contractors. (Because we are not really contractors and we are completely thrown under the bus by not being eligible for either "employee federal/state help" or "contractor/business" federal/state help).
> ...


Cigars, my sentiments exactly. Except I'd suggest adding: HUBRIS, GREED, AUDICY AND TOTAL, UNABASHED CONTEMPTUOUSNESS!


----------



## ZepFan (Nov 26, 2018)

LOL. I should have known better than to give Dara any props around here. And I'm usually the cynical one!


----------



## Underdog Worker/Driver (Feb 2, 2019)

Attention Uber/Lyft Drivers: JUST DO IT!!! --- QUIT DRIVING & PREVENT GETTING COVID-19, AND MOST RELEVANT >>> STOP UBER & LYFT, ITS CEO & SHAREHOLDERS/INVESTORS FROM RUNNING THIS MODERN DAY SLAVERY/TYRANNY ... Find other legit source of income. Maybe not so much at this time, but it's out there!

STOP UBER & LYFT. QUIT DRIVING RIGHT NOW AND DON'T BE A VICTIM OF COVID-19 AND UBER/LYFT SLAVERY SYSTEM.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

ZepFan said:


> LOL. I should have known better than to give Dara any props around here. And I'm usually the cynical one!


Well, it's perfectly obvious that he's not saying any of that out of sincere concern for the drivers, so no one should give him credit for anything other than a transparent BS public relations move. He's just trying to protect his business; if this becomes a long slog and goes on for months or more, ridership might fall off to next to nothing, and then many riders might realize that they don't _need_ Uber, and never come back!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Uberx24 said:


> Dara is a POS, didn't he came out a few days ago saying he is sitting in a pile of cash to get thru this(10 billion), who he thinks made all that money for him, his fuber slaves, now he's looking at the government to bail us out, while he keep all the profit?? Gtfo..


Yet another 2008-2009 corporate bailout. Just like the auto industry. All because the CEO, other company execs and board of directors SUCK at running the company. Uber might have had a chance at being a successful business if TK (and now DK) had thought to LIMIT AND RESTRICT driver access to the app. Less drivers = growing a rideshare fleet of more experienced/safer vet drivers = higher wages because the industry isn't being over saturated with drivers.

Just like how it was in the golden era when Uber was in its infancy in the 2010-2012 time frame. Where drivers were making over $80k per yr, highly motivated to work and brag about all the complimentary luxuries (water, mints, USB service etc) they were offering pax. Back then competition in the driving community was more comraderie based. But reality had to ultimately intrude. With TK's selfish vision to rapidly expand Uber and create a monopoly by oversaturating the market pretty much eliminated any chance for a fair wage. So instead of making a decent wage, today drivers have to fight amongst themselves over the crumbs--and not slice--of an ever shrinking pie



Underdog Worker/Driver said:


> Attention Uber/Lyft Drivers: JUST DO IT!!! --- QUIT DRIVING & PREVENT GETTING COVID-19, AND MOST RELEVANT >>> STOP UBER & LYFT, ITS CEO & SHAREHOLDERS/INVESTORS FROM RUNNING THIS MODERN DAY SLAVERY/TYRANNY ... Find other legit source of income. Maybe not so much at this time, but it's out there!
> 
> STOP UBER & LYFT. QUIT DRIVING RIGHT NOW AND DON'T BE A VICTIM OF COVID-19 AND UBER/LYFT SLAVERY SYSTEM.
> View attachment 435745


Ironically, NOW would be a good time to have a nation wide strike by all driver ICs. First because you've got nothing to loose from doing it thanks to Covid 19. Second--and most importantly of all--doing this would obliterate whatever meager business Uber has remaining in local markets here in the US. Another strike right now would really hit them in the family jewels IMO


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ZepFan said:


> LOL. I should have known better than to give Dara any props around here. And I'm usually the cynical one!


A detest Uber, but I'm thankful Dara did send a letter.

Word is getting around, not just for drivers, but all self-employed people who need to be included in the stimulus.

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/22/congress-gig-economy-workers-cohn-141886


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

We'd have been better off without that letter. He is so hated that the federal government will ensure they don't pay us anything, just out of spite. If I was Trump, I'd tell Dara to administer his own relief package to us.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Cynergie said:


> Uber might have had a chance at being a successful business if TK (and now DK) had thought to LIMIT AND RESTRICT driver access to the app. Less drivers = growing a rideshare fleet of more experienced/safer vet drivers = higher wages because the industry isn't being over saturated with drivers.


They _could_ have tried that, but, not surprisingly, they went a different way: the greatest possible number of drivers, with the lowest possible price to potential riders, so that they can get the largest possible customer base. It appears that the objective was to get the largest possible number of people using the service, even if it meant extremely large short-term losses, with the hope that they could sustain those losses until SDVs were available, and drivers could be eliminated altogether -- and even that route seems wildly implausible to me. As far as I can see, that would have been the only possible long-term plan to financial viability. That plan doesn't include any drivers, of course: they were _always_ expendable.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I have faith in the head honchos of Uber. They've always done right by us. Giving us a great part time gig. Having fun while making a boat load of money doing a job we love. 

Uber will take care of us. Beleive it.


----------



## FlyingFortress (Apr 20, 2016)

DoubleDee said:


> I have faith in the head honchos of Uber. They've always done right by us. Giving us a great part time gig. Having fun while making a boat load of money doing a job we love.
> 
> Uber will take care of us. Beleive it.


Look around.. it may only be brown where your head is?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

ZepFan said:


> I have to give him credit here. No matter what one thinks of what DC should or should not do, if they are going to pass a bill that aims to give relief to people, then gig economy workers should not be left out.
> 
> https://blogadmin.uberinternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/UberLetter.pdf


He just gave Careem, 3 billion a few days ago.

https://apple.news/AeBkFDV-gQdCgnYgKIJutGA


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ZepFan said:


> I have to give him credit here. No matter what one thinks of what DC should or should not do, if they are going to pass a bill that aims to give relief to people, then gig economy workers should not be left out.
> 
> https://blogadmin.uberinternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/UberLetter.pdf


I don't trust him .

Should 


WindyCityAnt said:


> He just gave Careem, 3 billion a few days ago.
> 
> https://apple.news/AeBkFDV-gQdCgnYgKIJutGA


 Should we invest in careem???


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Nope.... Have fun with that nonsense. I will pass.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Nope.... Have fun with that nonsense. I will pass.


Was being sarcastic &#128536;


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> I have faith in the head honchos of Uber. They've always done right by us. Giving us a great part time gig. Having fun while making a boat load of money doing a job we love.
> 
> Uber will take care of us. Beleive it.


Uber Shills have not missed a paycheck it seems.


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Well, it's perfectly obvious that he's not saying any of that out of sincere concern for the drivers, so no one should give him credit for anything other than a transparent BS public relations move. He's just trying to protect his business; if this becomes a long slog and goes on for months or more, ridership might fall off to next to nothing, and then many riders might realize that they don't _need_ Uber, and never come back!


Except drivers will have a new role. Delivering covid-19 test kits. That's clever and even more risky, how about some insurance that takes the actual risk into account for the drivers and other gig workers?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I think Dara is under paid
A guy who owns a 3 bay mechanic shop can make 300,000 shouldn’t Dara make at least 1 million ? Owner of the mechanic shops only has less than 10 employees and not much responsibility.
Athletes, Musicians, and Actors make more than him. They should be all paid less than Dara👍
Dara has millions of drivers under him, then Uber eats and Uber. If Dara made 45 million last year, he is way underpaid if you compare him to the owner of the mechanic shop.
Nobody is stopping you guys from becoming the next Dara. He is a freaking Iranian ... he had no advantages over any of you guys😉
Directors /Celebrities who don’t work for Uber every day - they should be canned. No stock options for them.
Now, if he is good person, donate some of his moneys to good causes will be a good idea👍


----------



## Underdog Worker/Driver (Feb 2, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> They _could_ have tried that, but, not surprisingly, they went a different way: the greatest possible number of drivers, with the lowest possible price to potential riders, so that they can get the largest possible customer base. It appears that the objective was to get the largest possible number of people using the service, even if it meant extremely large short-term losses, with the hope that they could sustain those losses until SDVs were available, and drivers could be eliminated altogether -- and even that route seems wildly implausible to me. As far as I can see, that would have been the only possible long-term plan to financial viability. That plan doesn't include any drivers, of course: they were _always_ expendable.


INTENSIVE REMINDER (RE: EXPENDABLE) : UBER/LYFT DWE, THE DRIVERS, THE REAL DRIVING FORCE, THE REVENUE GENERATORS FOR UBER/LYFT


JohnnyBravo836 said:


> They _could_ have tried that, but, not surprisingly, they went a different way: the greatest possible number of drivers, with the lowest possible price to potential riders, so that they can get the largest possible customer base. It appears that the objective was to get the largest possible number of people using the service, even if it meant extremely large short-term losses, with the hope that they could sustain those losses until SDVs were available, and drivers could be eliminated altogether -- and even that route seems wildly implausible to me. As far as I can see, that would have been the only possible long-term plan to financial viability. That plan doesn't include any drivers, of course: they were _always_ expendable.


"EXPENDABLE" --- UBER/LYFT WILL ALWAYS CHARTER ITS DRIVERS AS "EASY TO REPLACE" WORKHORSE" BECAUSE UBER/LYFT &#128405;&#128405;&#128405; HAVE/HAD FIGURED OUT FROM THE "GET GO" THAT MEN & WOMEN FOOLED TO DO THIS JOB HAVE TO BE "DESPERATE PEOPLE" LOOKING FOR ALTERNATIVE INCOME & WORK FLEXIBILITY. IN REALITY, AS FAR AS "FLEX" IS CONCERNED ... NOT REALLY COZ THOUSANDS HAVE TO DRIVE LONG HOURS TO MAKE REASONABLE INCOME. REALIZE IT OR NOT, IT'S THAT "$LAVE DRIVEN MENTALITY" THAT UBER/LYFT (CEO/EXEC) HAVE INJECTED IN THEIR WHOLE BEING WHY DRIVERS ARE DEEMED EXPENDABLE. UNLESS, THE MAJORITY OF DRIVERS QUIT ALTOGETHER TO MAKE UBER/LYFT FEEL THEY ARE NOT IN CONTROL, ONLY THEN DRIVERS AND DOING RIDESHARE CAN BE A FAIR & BENEFICIAL INCOME OPPORTUNITY. ☯☯☯


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I hope Dara is OK with the CANNED response the POTUS and others, cc'ed to, will reply to from there staff's. :roflmao:


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Invisible said:


> A detest Uber, but I'm thankful Dara did send a letter.
> 
> Word is getting around, not just for drivers, but all self-employed people who need to be included in the stimulus.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/22/congress-gig-economy-workers-cohn-141886


The first person to look at Uber's cash will be the President. I predict a mixed response aimed at what Dara could do as a partner with the change requested. The problem most known is that Uber is a chameleon of purposes. The purpose in this letter is caring steward of hardworking drivers. The opening of the app by any rider sees that pay is commensurate on the vehicle, not the driver. It is a basely unfair system, that for whether I have an XL or an X I would make half or double for the same service. I think that Dara has a surprise coming. Taxis can come in vans as requested and the fare is the same as sedans. Why vans? Why XL? More ride potentials. It should not be higher rates or higher pay.

The platform does have a natural selection. Three categories. 1. Those who figure it out 2. Those who complain but prod on, and 3. Those who leave.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

MrChristopherK said:


> If Uber took even just 1 of those Billion$ it has and divided it by 3 Million Drivers, we would all get $333 of grocery money...


80% of ppl do this as a little "side hustle" thing according to everyone who loves posting about how this isn't meant to be a F/T job. a lot of us on this forum use this to pay our bills. 20% of 3 million is 600,000 drivers who drive FOR A LIVING. no need to give money to someone who uses uber for beer money or to get away from the wife. that's $1.5k to each driver who needs it.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

FlyingFortress said:


> Look around.. it may only be brown where your head is?


Don't get angry Flyingfortress. Being a career Uber driver isn't so bad is it ? I'll bet you score with a lot of chicks ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Dara is rich but not rich enough to get the orangutan's attention.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Dara is rich but not rich enough to get the orangutan's attention.


Imagine if you referred to Obama as an ape.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I hope Dara is OK with the CANNED response the POTUS and others, cc'ed to, will reply to from there staff's. :roflmao:


Dear Dara,

RESOLVED

Sincerely, 
President Trump


----------



## UberLyfterNumber1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Uberx24 said:


> ... who he thinks made all that money for him..


The answer is the stockholders who bought shares.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

What is weird is that Uber *should* scale to decreased demand.

Their overhead is low. I have to believe that maintaining the app and running the server farms can be done relatively inexpensively. They could cut loose autonomous cars and slash staff, but the core business *should* be able to continue and turn a profit.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Imagine if you referred to Obama as an ape.


Except that there isn't a long history of white supremacists with fake tans being dehumanized, disparaged, enslaved, oppressed, and discriminated against.

Gotta start somewhere!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't you guys remember when uber changed the laws state by state everywhere they went? They are good at lobbying politicians.

Since Washington is in the mood for bailing everybody out, Uber is going to use the sob story that it is for the drivers, but in the end they're passing on a responsibility onto taxpayers.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Except that there isn't a long history of white supremacists with fake tans being dehumanized, disparaged, enslaved, oppressed, and discriminated against.
> 
> Gotta start somewhere!


Try not to be so bitter baby. I'm sorry that you hate being black or Spanish or whatever you are. It's not that bad is it ?

Talking about orangatangs .... have you seen any photos of Michelle ( Michael ) Obama lately ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> Try not to be so bitter baby. I'm sorry that you hate being black or Spanish or whatever you are. It's not that bad is it ?
> 
> Talking about orangatangs .... have you seen any photos of Michelle ( Michael ) Obama lately ?


I don't have to be black or Spanish to dislike fascist white supremacists but you do have to be a fascist white supremacist to defend one.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> but in the end they're passing on a responsibility onto taxpayers.


Does Uber really have the responsibility though?
Does ABC Construction Co have the responsibility to give some of its wealth to the struggling XYZ Drywall Co they subcontract jobs to. because business is slow?
They are both businesses, responsible for themselves.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

OldBay said:


> What is weird is that Uber *should* scale to decreased demand.
> Their overhead is low. I have to believe that maintaining the app and running the server farms can be done relatively inexpensively. They could cut loose autonomous cars and slash staff, but the core business *should* be able to continue and turn a profit.


Their "overhead" is $3+ Billion a quarter.
Rent, employees, interest, etc.

Uber, with no rides, burns $1.5 million an hour.
Uber without rides burns $500 every second.
Uber without rides, will turn its $10 Billion in cash into $0 in ten months but still have a bunch of debt.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Does Uber really have the responsibility though?
> Does ABC Construction Co have the responsibility to give some of its wealth to the struggling XYZ Drywall Co they subcontract jobs to. because business is slow?
> They are both businesses, responsible for themselves.


Actually no, Uber does not have the responsibility. We are not employees, we are independent contractors and this is what drivers signed up for.

Those that are disappointed that they are not employees and are seeking employee-type benefits should not have become an independent contractor.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Am I the only one that sees major problems with this letter?

1. The letter is address to The President. (Not President Donald J Trump) That looks disrespectful.
2. The letter is way too long. (3 pages)
3. The letter CC's others that are listed by name and title. That also looks disrespectful to President Trump since the letter does not address him by name.
4. Uber has put many other transportation companies out of business and does not pay it's driver's a living wage even when there is no corona virus emergency. Now they want help for the driver's that they don't take care of during regular times?

While I agree that the drivers need help, Uber and Lyft need to step up to the plate and provide meaningful help before asking "The President" to do it for them.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> I have faith in the head honchos of Uber. They've always done right by us. Giving us a great part time gig. Having fun while making a boat load of money doing a job we love.
> 
> Uber will take care of us. Beleive it.


----------



## Underdog Worker/Driver (Feb 2, 2019)

That's why DARA is Uber's CEO - Cheap + Egoistic + Orangutan who pretends he can run a company such as Uber.

I think U -Tempting Fate - could do better and treat Drivers who work hard in a more responsible manner and fairly compensated. I also think U - TF - could provide more meaningful - safety practicality while facing COVID 19 ... DARA AIN'T THE ONE FOR UBER DRIVERS.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Illini said:


> We'd have been better off without that letter. He is so hated that the federal government will ensure they don't pay us anything, just out of spite. If I was Trump, I'd tell Dara to administer his own relief package to us.


Starting with his 100 million+ paycheck and annual bonuses


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Underdog Worker/Driver said:


> That's why DARA is Uber's CEO - Cheap + Egoistic + Orangutan who pretends he can run a company such as Uber.
> 
> I think U -Tempting Fate - could do better and treat Drivers who work hard in a more responsible manner and fairly compensated. I also think U - TF - could provide more meaningful - safety practicality while facing COVID 19 ... DARA AIN'T THE ONE FOR UBER DRIVERS.


I don't understand why you feel the need to disparage orangutans?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't have to be black or Spanish to dislike fascist white supremacists but you do have to be a fascist white supremacist to defend one.


YADA YADA YADA .... Please give it a rest already with your "Everybodies a racist" routine. It's old. It's tired and it's worn out. Nobodies buying it anymore.

Whatever it is that you liberals are angry about you need to get over it. President Trump is going to be around for 4 more years.
Thank you God.

Did you happen to see Biden stumbling and bumbling at the teleprompter today ? Obviously has some stage of dementia. But real racists like yourself are so full of hate and self loathing that you would rather have someone like that leading our country during a nationwide pandemic.

Once again ... you have my sympathies. I'm sorry that you hate the fact that you're black or Spanish or whatever you are. Maybe you should seek some counseling to help you with your issues.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> YADA YADA YADA .... Please give it a rest already with your "Everybodies a racist" routine. It's old. It's tired and it's worn out. Nobodies buying it anymore.
> 
> Whatever it is that you liberals are angry about you need to get over it. President Trump is going to be around for 4 more years.
> Thank you God.
> ...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Am I the only one that sees major problems with this letter?
> 
> 1. The letter is address to The President. (Not President Donald J Trump) That looks disrespectful.
> 2. The letter is way too long. (3 pages)
> ...


It WAS odd that Trump's name is nowhere on that letter.

100% the letter is too long. 
100% public relations to appear a hero to drivers.
100% self serving, using the crisis to push his agenda.

There is nothing "Honorable" about those CC'ed.

I don't agree with the other stuff you wrote.


----------



## Underdog Worker/Driver (Feb 2, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> I don't understand why you feel the need to disparage orangutans?


You are right ... My apologies ... O changed to Okolokodokotsoko w/c means "Not Worth the Money" ... ✌


----------



## DowntownSac (Feb 3, 2020)

ZepFan said:


> I have to give him credit here. No matter what one thinks of what DC should or should not do, if they are going to pass a bill that aims to give relief to people, then gig economy workers should not be left out.
> 
> https://blogadmin.uberinternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/UberLetter.pdf


Might as well go get on your knees and milk him. Dude, he wrote a letter nothing more. Says Uber has 10B, but not a $1 going towards drivers. Only way you get money from Uber is to test positive for Coronavirus. You're a joke bro!!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

OldBay said:


> What is weird is that Uber *should* scale to decreased demand.
> 
> Their overhead is low. I have to believe that maintaining the app and running the server farms can be done relatively inexpensively. They could cut loose autonomous cars and slash staff, but the core business *should* be able to continue and turn a profit.


except the RDT&E autonomous cars division is what is keeping their stockholders in line following that carrot. TK and DK have pitched Uber to their early investors the likes of Softbank/Saudis etc (and Wall Street during its IPO phase) as an *IT company*. Without the promise of driverless automation on the horizon (that would finally turn their EPS positive), Uber defaults back to the poorly managed, pending insolvency taxicab company it's always been since day 1.


----------



## ZepFan (Nov 26, 2018)

DowntownSac said:


> Might as well go get on your knees and milk him. Dude, he wrote a letter nothing more. Says Uber has 10B, but not a $1 going towards drivers. Only way you get money from Uber is to test positive for Coronavirus. You're a joke bro!!


I love when these trolls come out of the woodwork the minute you say one little thing positive about the guy. Here's a news flash for you: I'm pretty damn critical of Uber and their utter lack of integrity with the way they treat drivers. I gave him some props for making the case to include us in the bill. If others want to take the cynical POV regarding his letter, I get it. Believe me, I do.

But for those saying Uber has all this money and they are doing nothing for workers. A lot of companies are being hurt--small, medium and large. I don't exactly see companies showering their employees with cash right now. They are bracing for the worst, just like we all are.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

ZepFan said:


> I love when these trolls come out of the woodwork the minute you say one little thing positive about the guy. Here's a news flash for you: I'm pretty damn critical of Uber and their utter lack of integrity with the way they treat drivers. I gave him some props for making the case to include us in the bill. If others want to take the cynical POV regarding his letter, I get it. Believe me, I do.
> 
> But for those saying Uber has all this money and they are doing nothing for workers. A lot of companies are being hurt--small, medium and large. I don't exactly see companies showering their employees with cash right now. They are bracing for the worst, just like we all are.


The main difference is "A lot of companies" paid their workers at least the minimum wage and paid the unemployment insurance for their workers. Those workers at "A lot of companies" are able to collect unemployment while those that worked for Uber and Lyft are able to collect nothing.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

"My goal in writing to you is not to ask for a bailout for Uber," wrote Khosrowshahi, "but rather for support for the independent workers on our platform and, once we move past the immediate crisis, the opportunity to legally provide them with a real safety net going forward."

A bailout for Über!! Ha, ha, ha. &#129315;

That is the funniest thing I have ever read. Trump would've pissed himself at that little nugget.

.


----------



## ZepFan (Nov 26, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> The main difference is "A lot of companies" paid their workers at least the minimum wage and paid the unemployment insurance for their workers. Those workers at "A lot of companies" are able to collect unemployment while those that worked for Uber and Lyft are able to collect nothing.


But YOU made a choice to drive rideshare. YOU made a choice to be an independent contractor. That is not Uber's fault.

Sorry to break it to you, but Uber owes us nothing. They do not owe anyone a living.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ZepFan said:


> But YOU made a choice to drive rideshare. YOU made a choice to be an independent contractor. That is not Uber's fault.
> 
> Sorry to break it to you, but Uber owes us nothing. They do not owe anyone a living.


Then why did Dara write this letter?


----------



## ZepFan (Nov 26, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Then why did Dara write this letter?


I am not following your logic.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Dara advice to you. You should kipp it short the President have no patient to read so much.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> "My goal in writing to you is not to ask for a bailout for Uber," wrote Khosrowshahi, "but rather for support for the independent workers on our platform and, once we move past the immediate crisis, the opportunity to legally provide them with a real safety net going forward."
> 
> A bailout for Über!! Ha, ha, ha. &#129315;
> 
> ...


Does AB5 ring a bell?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I see Uber still refuses to dump their student business. In fact Dara almost sounds proud of it by including the fact in his letter to the President. 

*Uber is also partnering with local school districts to ensure students and their families can continue to access meals during school closures by offering discounts on rides to and from local meal distribution centers.*


----------



## Universal Driver (Dec 1, 2018)

ZepFan said:


> I have to give him credit here. No matter what one thinks of what DC should or should not do, if they are going to pass a bill that aims to give relief to people, then gig economy workers should not be left out.
> 
> https://blogadmin.uberinternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/UberLetter.pdf


*HELLO HELLO WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!!
If you Don't know PRIVATE MESSAGES ME*


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Universal Driver said:


> *HELLO HELLO WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!!
> If you Don't know PRIVATE MESSAGES ME*


Oh finally!!!

The voice of reason! Salvation!

Sending my back account details by PM as we speak.

.


----------



## CHUMP CHANGE (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

MrChristopherK said:


> If Uber took even just 1 of those Billion$ it has and divided it by 3 Million Drivers, we would all get $333 of grocery money...


I really do not care about the one percenters ,there is a lot of virtue signalling going on . I really just want to get back to a semblance of an economy .When all this stimulus quantitative easing or whatever Krugman or the other keynsians call it our money will buy less . It is more of the sugar for our addictive personalities . And to beat a dead horse a few times I was told when cigarettes get to a dollar a pack ,then I will quit . Have those people quit smoking .Maybe.✌✌✌


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

mellorock said:


> I really do not care about the one percenters ,there is a lot of virtue signalling going on . I really just want to get back to a semblance of an economy .When all this stimulus quantitative easing or whatever Krugman or the other keynsians call it our money will buy less . It is more of the sugar for our addictive personalities . And to beat a dead horse a few times I was told when cigarettes get to a dollar a pack ,then I will quit . Have those people quit smoking .Maybe.✌✌✌


I can tell you that many people smoked long after that. Money was not a reason I quit. Addiction does not count money. Neither does quitting. An addiction is quit from within using tools from outside. And funny enough we still get broke anyway.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ZepFan said:


> But YOU made a choice to drive rideshare. YOU made a choice to be an independent contractor. That is not Uber's fault.
> 
> Sorry to break it to you, but Uber owes us nothing. They do not owe anyone a living.


In a previous post you stated that the readers who oppose your "props" to Dara are cynics.

You're a cynic, and this post shows how full of shit you were when you claimed to be opposed to the way Uber treats their drivers.

You're an Uber shill.



WindyCityAnt said:


> He just gave Careem, 3 billion a few days ago.
> 
> https://apple.news/AeBkFDV-gQdCgnYgKIJutGA


CNN disgraced itself by allowing themselves to be a propaganda mouthpiece for Uber when they falsely described Careem as a "superapp"

Uber and Careem are unlicensed taxi companies, NOT "apps".

Uber's been lying about the true nature of their business since day one, and CNN allowed their network to be used as a vehicle to perpetuate Uber's lie.



mbd said:


> I think Dara is under paid
> A guy who owns a 3 bay mechanic shop can make 300,000 shouldn't Dara make at least 1 million ? Owner of the mechanic shops only has less than 10 employees and not much responsibility.
> Athletes, Musicians, and Actors make more than him. They should be all paid less than Dara&#128077;
> Dara has millions of drivers under him, then Uber eats and Uber. If Dara made 45 million last year, he is way underpaid if you compare him to the owner of the mechanic shop.
> ...


Trump has more than 300 million people "under" him, so by your argument his salary should be in the billions of dollars.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

ZepFan said:


> I have to give him credit here. No matter what one thinks of what DC should or should not do, if they are going to pass a bill that aims to give relief to people, then gig economy workers should not be left out.
> 
> https://blogadmin.uberinternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/UberLetter.pdf


You are incredibly naive. Trump has no time in his schedule to stop everything and read a letter from Dara.

Also, a true leader would take immediate action. This letter is way too late and basicially it says we (FUber) have no intention to give our drivers a dime. So we (FUber) is desperately hoping for a gov't bailout, because once again we (FUber) have no plans at all do anything .

What happened to the cleaning supplies that were promised. Not even that.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Trump doesn't have to read the letter, it just has to make the news. It looks like we are getting unemployment guys, check out the latest news or just Google Uber unemployment and click news.

It is in the bill that is hopefully going to be signed into law today. Something about every American gets $600/week plus an amount based on your earnings, including Uber drivers, but it's pretty vague and I may have misread it.


----------



## ZepFan (Nov 26, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> In a previous post you stated that the readers who oppose your "props" to Dara are cynics.
> 
> You're a cynic, and this post shows how full of shit you were when you claimed to be opposed to the way Uber treats their drivers.
> 
> ...


Who the **** are you? You read one post from me and draw conclusions? Take a hike.




New Uber said:


> You are incredibly naive. Trump has no time in his schedule to stop everything and read a letter from Dara.
> 
> Also, a true leader would take immediate action. This letter is way too late and basicially it says we (FUber) have no intention to give our drivers a dime. So we (FUber) is desperately hoping for a gov't bailout, because once again we (FUber) have no plans at all do anything .
> 
> What happened to the cleaning supplies that were promised. Not even that.


Uber is not being any different than the vast majority of companies right now. What makes you think they would pay you money when they are losing customers? Makes no sense.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ZepFan said:


> Uber is not being any different than the vast majority of companies right now. What makes you think they would pay you money when they are losing customers? Makes no sense.


There's a lot of posturing and wishful thinking on this forum.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Illini said:


> We'd have been better off without that letter. He is so hated that the federal government will ensure they don't pay us anything, just out of spite. If I was Trump, I'd tell Dara to administer his own relief package to us.


And if i were, Trump I'd say " go to hell you miserable piece of human waste " .


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Underdog Worker/Driver said:


> INTENSIVE REMINDER (RE: EXPENDABLE) : UBER/LYFT DWE, THE DRIVERS, THE REAL DRIVING FORCE, THE REVENUE GENERATORS FOR UBER/LYFT
> 
> "EXPENDABLE" --- UBER/LYFT WILL ALWAYS CHARTER ITS DRIVERS AS "EASY TO REPLACE" WORKHORSE" BECAUSE UBER/LYFT &#128405;&#128405;&#128405; HAVE/HAD FIGURED OUT FROM THE "GET GO" THAT MEN & WOMEN FOOLED TO DO THIS JOB HAVE TO BE "DESPERATE PEOPLE" LOOKING FOR ALTERNATIVE INCOME & WORK FLEXIBILITY. IN REALITY, AS FAR AS "FLEX" IS CONCERNED ... NOT REALLY COZ THOUSANDS HAVE TO DRIVE LONG HOURS TO MAKE REASONABLE INCOME. REALIZE IT OR NOT, IT'S THAT "$LAVE DRIVEN MENTALITY" THAT UBER/LYFT (CEO/EXEC) HAVE INJECTED IN THEIR WHOLE BEING WHY DRIVERS ARE DEEMED EXPENDABLE. UNLESS, THE MAJORITY OF DRIVERS QUIT ALTOGETHER TO MAKE UBER/LYFT FEEL THEY ARE NOT IN CONTROL, ONLY THEN DRIVERS AND DOING RIDESHARE CAN BE A FAIR & BENEFICIAL INCOME OPPORTUNITY. ☯☯☯


Ditch the uppercase.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> They _could_ have tried that, but, not surprisingly, they went a different way: the greatest possible number of drivers, with the lowest possible price to potential riders, so that they can get the largest possible customer base. It appears that the objective was to get the largest possible number of people using the service, even if it meant extremely large short-term losses, with the hope that they could sustain those losses until SDVs were available, and drivers could be eliminated altogether -- and even that route seems wildly implausible to me. As far as I can see, that would have been the only possible long-term plan to financial viability. That plan doesn't include any drivers, of course: they were _always_ expendable.


With self-driving cars in their sights it is very clear that human use is a stepping stone. But, in order for self-driving cars to emerge as a significant threat to humans they have to be three things first. They have to be viable. With AI and some very sophisticated models they can be. They have to be affordable. Not much of a chance in the foreseeable future. They have to be purchased by Uber in the same numbers as drivers have been driving who provide their own cars. Uber wont be inclined to make that large of an investment that would entail maintenance. Both Uber Leasing and Fair have proven losses on the books. I do not therefore buy in to the drivers being expendable argument but drivers are in numbers individually expendable under the present assembly line. If someone as Dara claims, gets shut out of an opportunity, it is first the driver treated without respect, not the driver who is capacity-controlled from the platform.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

LADryver said:


> With self-driving cars in their sights it is very clear that human use is a stepping stone. But, in order for self-driving cars to emerge as a significant threat to humans they have to be three things first. They have to be viable. With AI and some very sophisticated models they can be. They have to be affordable. Not much of a chance in the foreseeable future. They have to be purchased by Uber in the same numbers as drivers have been driving who provide their own cars. Uber wont be inclined to make that large of an investment that would entail maintenance. Both Uber Leasing and Fair have proven losses on the books. I do not therefore buy in to the drivers being expendable argument but drivers are in numbers individually expendable under the present assembly line. If someone as Dara claims, gets shut out of an opportunity, it is first the driver treated without respect, not the driver who is capacity-controlled from the platform.


I don't think replacing all the drivers with SDVs is really a reasonable, workable plan, but I still think that that was and probably still is their plan, however harebrained it might be.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I don't think replacing all the drivers with SDVs is really a reasonable, workable plan, but I still think that that was and probably still is their plan, however harebrained it might be. :wink:


The plan is determined by the governance, being the Board of Directors and CEO. Kapernick is no longer there, and they have had shakedowns, shakeups, and causes for reevaluations. They have never been as goal-focused as the example of Elon Musk and his ventures. They are like plants that tilt towards the sunlight.


----------



## Darth Drivader (Oct 25, 2017)

A new nickname for Dara... Darrhea


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

DoubleDee said:


> I have faith in the head honchos of Uber. They've always done right by us. Giving us a great part time gig. Having fun while making a boat load of money doing a job we love.
> 
> Uber will take care of us. Beleive it.


*Instead of Howard the Duck, change your avatar to Boxer from Animal Farm.*


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Except that there isn't a long history of white supremacists with fake tans being dehumanized, disparaged, enslaved, oppressed, and discriminated against.
> 
> Gotta start somewhere!


"It's okay to be racist if you vote a certain way."


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> "It's okay to be racist if you vote a certain way."


It's not racist to call a white supremacist an orangutan. 
You don't comprehend too well. Poor analytic thinking explains your voting preference.


----------



## ZepFan (Nov 26, 2018)

So, this seems kind of ironic now. Dara penned the letter saying to help the drivers and he didn't want a bailout. Well, the drivers are going to be helped and now they are not going to drive at all. And Dara will not be getting a bailout either. Gotta laugh at those apples.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

What a prize fuccckkkwwwit. Obvious self interest here. All Uber drivers have to stop work out of their own self interest.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> It's not racist to call a white supremacist an orangutan.
> You don't comprehend too well. Poor analytic thinking explains your voting preference.


Wow. Another troll to Ignore.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Wow. Another troll to Ignore.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> View attachment 439106


His loss... you make some of the best content &#128536;


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

DoubleDee said:


> I have faith in the head honchos of Uber. They've always done right by us. Giving us a great part time gig. Having fun while making a boat load of money doing a job we love.
> 
> Uber will take care of us. Beleive it.


_Pssssst_; hey Bud: I've got this really nice bridge down the street that I wanna sell ya. Cheap Cheap!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Yet another 2008-2009 corporate bailout. Just like the auto industry. All because the CEO, other company execs and board of directors SUCK at running the company. Uber might have had a chance at being a successful business if TK (and now DK) had thought to LIMIT AND RESTRICT driver access to the app. Less drivers = growing a rideshare fleet of more experienced/safer vet drivers = higher wages because the industry isn't being over saturated with drivers.
> 
> Just like how it was in the golden era when Uber was in its infancy in the 2010-2012 time frame. Where drivers were making over $80k per yr, highly motivated to work and brag about all the complimentary luxuries (water, mints, USB service etc) they were offering pax. Back then competition in the driving community was more comraderie based. But reality had to ultimately intrude. With TK's selfish vision to rapidly expand Uber and create a monopoly by oversaturating the market pretty much eliminated any chance for a fair wage. So instead of making a decent wage, today drivers have to fight amongst themselves over the crumbs--and not slice--of an ever shrinking pie
> 
> ...


I am still making $300 a week gross, maybe $200 net. It is taking longer and obviously carries some risk but my bills are getting paid.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Doing that at $9.6k net per year is great for property taxes. Assuming it's a PT gig that is.....


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Dara is persian. The Ayatollah is Iranian.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Youburr said:


> Dara is persian. The Ayatollah is Iranian.


They are the same. Thank w


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

@The queen &#128120; 
I know Persians who will chastise you for calling them Iranians.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Youburr said:


> @The queen &#128120;
> I know Persians who will chastise you for calling them Iranians.


Care to explain what the difference is then?


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Yes Persians are beautiful, whereas Iranians... well you can't tell because of the Burqa.

Also, Iranian spies want to kill you, whereas Persian spies want to date you.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Youburr said:


> Yes Persians are beautiful, whereas Iranians... well you can't tell because of the Burqa.
> 
> Also, Iranian spies want to kill you, whereas Persian spies want to date you.


Ahmmm, OK; I think I get it.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Uberx24 said:


> Dara is a POS, didn't he came out a few days ago saying he is sitting in a pile of cash to get thru this(10 billion), who he thinks made all that money for him, his fuber slaves, now he's looking at the government to bail us out, while he keep all the profit?? Gtfo..


It's not really his money. Most of it is borrowed, or blindly stumped by shareholders.
Any money drivers made for him is already safely locked away, out of sight, in a self-driving car somewhere.
Wait! - did I just say "safely"?


----------



## Phila-mena (Feb 18, 2020)

Uberx24 said:


> Dara is a POS, didn't he came out a few days ago saying he is sitting in a pile of cash to get thru this(10 billion), who he thinks made all that money for him, his fuber slaves, now he's looking at the government to bail us out, while he keep all the profit?? Gtfo..


Totally agree. His letter to the President is to lessen any feelings of guilt. Nothing further.

You know that ex that keeps apologizing but still shits on you - that's Dara! Or worse that foster parent that doesn't take care of you but always expecting a check from the government...I could go on!



DoubleDee said:


> YADA YADA YADA .... Please give it a rest already with your "Everybodies a racist" routine. It's old. It's tired and it's worn out. Nobodies buying it anymore.
> 
> Whatever it is that you liberals are angry about you need to get over it. President Trump is going to be around for 4 more years.
> Thank you God.
> ...


What the F does this have to do with Dara? Im black But I don't see why talking about race is necessary?
If you want to give it a rest SHUT THE F UP! This is not the site for this shit! Racially driven son of a B -


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

[QUOTE="What the F does this have to do with Dara? Im black But I don't see why talking about race is necessary?
If you want to give it a rest SHUT THE F UP! This is not the site for this shit! Racially driven son of a B -
[/QUOTE]

YADA YADA YADA... my point exactly. Everybody's a racist to people like you .

Why is it that "people like you" can't go more than 2 sentences without saying a curse word ?

You should take some of your Uber earnings and buy a dictionary. This way you can learn a few words other than [email protected]@@. Lol


----------



## Phila-mena (Feb 18, 2020)

DoubleDee said:


> [QUOTE="What the F does this have to do with Dara? Im black But I don't see why talking about race is necessary?
> If you want to give it a rest SHUT THE F UP! This is not the site for this shit! Racially driven son of a B -


YADA YADA YADA... my point exactly. Everybody's a racist to people like you .

Why is it that "people like you" can't go more than 2 sentences without saying a curse word ?

You should take some of your Uber earnings and buy a dictionary. This way you can learn a few words other than [email protected]@@. Lol
[/QUOTE]

IGNORED.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.latimes.com/business/te...r-groups-ask-congress-to-reject-uber-ceo-plea


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Both U/L left drivers to rot


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Uberx24 said:


> Dara is a POS, didn't he came out a few days ago saying he is sitting in a pile of cash to get thru this(10 billion), who he thinks made all that money for him, his fuber slaves, now he's looking at the government to bail us out, while he keep all the profit?? Gtfo..


The $$ is temporary (on loan)...it financially chase the company (Tech&#128521 and Ketchup with no mustard (to go).....(Staged at the drive through window) (Movie Skit)....Volunteers?.....News...will see...



mbd said:


> I think Dara is under paid
> A guy who owns a 3 bay mechanic shop can make 300,000 shouldn't Dara make at least 1 million ? Owner of the mechanic shops only has less than 10 employees and not much responsibility.
> Athletes, Musicians, and Actors make more than him. They should be all paid less than Dara&#128077;
> Dara has millions of drivers under him, then Uber eats and Uber. If Dara made 45 million last year, he is way underpaid if you compare him to the owner of the mechanic shop.
> ...


It is a transportation business like Southwest, Cathay Pacific, LAN, Delta, American Airlines, United, etc...Look at comparable pay...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I am going to speculate that Uber and Lyft have told the appropriate officials that giving 600$ a week to the drivers was a mistake and it was far too high.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Phila-mena said:


> Totally agree. His letter to the President is to lessen any feelings of guilt. Nothing further.
> 
> You know that ex that keeps apologizing but still shits on you - that's Dara! Or worse that foster parent that doesn't take care of you but always expecting a check from the government...I could go on!
> 
> ...


Your a racist and Black Lives Matter is a racist term because all lives matter, not just one exclusive race matters .



Phila-mena said:


> YADA YADA YADA... my point exactly. Everybody's a racist to people like you .
> 
> Why is it that "people like you" can't go more than 2 sentences without saying a curse word ?
> 
> You should take some of your Uber earnings and buy a dictionary. This way you can learn a few words other than [email protected]@@. Lol


IGNORED.
[/QUOTE]
10,000 years and they still can't speak english . They call everybody a racist because they cannot compete with any race on Earth . What if i started every sentence out with, " I'm Asian, I'm White, I'm Mexican ? This makes you the one whose most racist of all, racist . Why does your race matter ? Furthermore, Black lives matter is a racist term . What if i said only Asian lives
matter ? Of course, you would say that's racist, too . This makes you the biggest racist of all .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> I am going to speculate that Uber and Lyft have told the appropriate officials that giving 600$ a week to the drivers was a mistake and it was far too high.


It's not just the drivers. I heard it was too high for either 80% or 90% of all the recipients.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

moJohoJo said:


> Your a racist and Black Lives Matter is a racist term because all lives matter, not just one exclusive race matters .
> 
> 
> IGNORED.


10,000 years and they still can't speak english . They call everybody a racist because they cannot compete with any race on Earth .
[/QUOTE]
WOW WOW WOW WOW


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

DoubleDee said:


> Try not to be so bitter baby. I'm sorry that you hate being black or Spanish or whatever you are. It's not that bad is it ?
> 
> Talking about orangatangs .... have you seen any photos of Michelle ( Michael ) Obama lately ?


Really, that is just a cruel thing to say.



DoubleDee said:


> YADA YADA YADA .... Please give it a rest already with your "Everybodies a racist" routine. It's old. It's tired and it's worn out. Nobodies buying it anymore.
> 
> Whatever it is that you liberals are angry about you need to get over it. President Trump is going to be around for 4 more years.
> Thank you God.
> ...


One of my aunts died from Alzheimer;s disease 5 years ago. My 91 year old mom has it to... hasn;t known who I am for the past 4 years. I believe that both Trump and Biden are suffering from the early stages of it.

It is very sad that this country can only find 2 tottering has beens to vie for the leadership of this nation. I think AC/DC

could do a better job!






I got up at noon today and went out hoping to make $30 - $50. My first and only ride was from Milford Ct to JFK airport. Even tho I had the car to myself on the way home I still grossed $120 in 2 hours.

I've been doing this for 4+ years now,,,, supposedly most drivers only last 6 months. I keep my bills paid on time and my entertainment costs are minimal (thank you, bit torrent!) I'm 67, barring any unexpected accidents I plan on doing this until I am 70.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Retired Senior said:


> Really, that is just a cruel thing to say.
> 
> 
> One of my aunts died from Alzheimer;s disease 5 years ago. My 91 year old mom has it to... hasn;t known who I am for the past 4 years. I believe that both Trump and Biden are suffering from the early stages of it.
> ...


Maybe your mum is just pretending she doesn't know you. That's how most people cope with your kind.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

simont23 said:


> Maybe your mum is just pretending she doesn't know you. That's how most people cope with your kind.


You need to be a bit more explicate.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Retired Senior said:


> You need to be a bit more explicate.


Brilliant. I will try to be more explicit about being explicate from here on in.


----------

